# Alan Watts: A Conversation with Myself



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2010)

A 1971 television recording with Alan Watts walking in the mountains and  talking about the limitations of technology and the problem of trying  to keep track of an infinite universe with a single tracked mind.  Video  posted by Alan's son and courtesy of alanwatts.com.

[yt]8aufuwMiKmE[/yt]





[yt]dZ8WeLrtFnY[/yt]





[yt]3RcjATFcbq4[/yt]





[yt]tOYIE-RX3No[/yt]


----------

